# Concrete Mineral Coatings



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Any suggestions for a non-film forming mineral coating to paint my exterior parged concrete foundation with? 

I repaired and re-parged some non-structural hairline cracks/defects & the texture blended in great but the repair colors are a touch off..Both the existing parge & repairs were done with a cementitious mortar. Thinking a mineral coating of sorts would finish it off nicely. 

Looking for something in a concrete foundation-like standard gray color. Want it to look like unmolested virgin concrete and not painted..

Suggestions? Brand?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Redux said:


> Any suggestions for a non-film forming mineral coating to paint my exterior parged concrete foundation with?
> 
> I repaired and re-parged some non-structural hairline cracks/defects & the texture blended in great but the repair colors are a touch off..Both the existing parge & repairs were done with a cementitious mortar. Thinking a mineral coating of sorts would finish it off nicely.
> 
> ...


Hey Redux,

edit: No experience in this area, but I'll throw out a generic idea: maybe waterbased concrete stain? Fine sprayed.
(Usually you are the expert in these areas, so I'm hesitant to say anything.)

The video shows them intentionally putting on a mottled finish, but look at how thin it could be sprayed - maybe one or two very light passes, very evenly across the surface with a sandstone color?


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Hey Holland,
Just have one pic...I haven’t washed the foundation yet but the repairs are noticeably darker. I’d like to make them disappear..I’d also ideally like them not to be visible when both wet & dry. I’ve never used concrete stains or dyes and have only used home brew lime washes of sorts..not my area of expertise. Rather than blending in the repairs, I’d like to do the entire foundation (Edit) with either a stain as you suggested or a mineral coating of sorts.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

edit: deleting answer.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Aside from water based concrete stains *easier and cheaper to work with

@Redux I carry a lime paint product that can be used like that from vasari I'm sure theres some locally available equivalent in your area


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

Redux said:


> Any suggestions for a non-film forming mineral coating to paint my exterior parged concrete foundation with?
> 
> I repaired and re-parged some non-structural hairline cracks/defects & the texture blended in great but the repair colors are a touch off..Both the existing parge & repairs were done with a cementitious mortar. Thinking a mineral coating of sorts would finish it off nicely.
> 
> ...


You might look at Romabio's mineral paint.


----------

